
Wagon – portable, offline ready Python packages with dependencies - nir0s
http://github.com/cloudify-cosmo/wagon
======
nir0s
We're trying to solve the problem of shipping Pure and compiled Python
packages with their dependencies and provide metadata for installation
decisions. We built our entire plugin installation mechanism (installed in
runtime) into potentially multiple virtualenvs on the server using this. PEX
unfortunately doesn't provide a way to dynamically install additional packages
into an environment so we couldn't use it. Would LOVE feedback and PR's of
course :)

